# I have some problems



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I live in a sub division in NW Ohio built around a strip pond that was built in the early 70s near a highway for dirt for overpasses, the pond is reportedly about 5 acres. It is near Findlay and Eagle Creek, the pond has flooded twice,which Eagle creek flows out of its banks and in and out of our little puddle, normally it has no flowing water through it. Since the 07 flood the water has had a nasty look to it summer, winter just all the time. And last winter again, I can do some little things but i need buy in from everyone to much other than mow. The fishing is not to good skinny bass and stunted bluegill. The bottom is getting mucky. Just wondering reading some of the threads here, can I buy Tililapia and they will eat the muck. I am considering calling a meeting and getting someone to speak to the group (15 people) concerning the health of the pond, as a good pond increases all of our property values. Most don't even swim in it anymore, i am not a swimmer but would like to see it nice, we have a beach with a little sand. What are your recommendations. I have been reading some of the pond management threads but not everything. Cheap, long lasting, can I get the DNR to help or even pay for "stuff".


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

Weekender#1 said:


> I live in a sub division in NW Ohio built around a strip pond that was built in the early 70s near a highway for dirt for overpasses, the pond is reportedly about 5 acres. It is near Findlay and Eagle Creek, the pond has flooded twice,which Eagle creek flows out of its banks and in and out of our little puddle, normally it has no flowing water through it. Since the 07 flood the water has had a nasty look to it summer, winter just all the time. And last winter again, I can do some little things but i need buy in from everyone to much other than mow. The fishing is not to good skinny bass and stunted bluegill. The bottom is getting mucky. Just wondering reading some of the threads here, can I buy Tililapia and they will eat the muck. I am considering calling a meeting and getting someone to speak to the group (15 people) concerning the health of the pond, as a good pond increases all of our property values. Most don't even swim in it anymore, i am not a swimmer but would like to see it nice, we have a beach with a little sand. What are your recommendations. I have been reading some of the pond management threads but not everything. Cheap, long lasting, can I get the DNR to help or even pay for "stuff".


You said it flooded twice, in how long? Hard to believe it did it only twice since the 70's. Is there far too many weeds and algae? So much that they bass can't catch the bluegills? Without that factor I can't see stunted bluegills along with skinny bass. 

You could if you can see them start destroying bluegill beds. Sometimes a pond will have large flats that the BG's can be seen to spawn on. When they are on the beds run a rake over them killing the eggs. 

Or, kill the entire dang thing. Put in 250,000 golden shiner fry, a load of adult golden shiners and fatheads and a good bit of blue tilapia the first year, then the gills and small bass the second with another load of blue tilapia.. Yes, nuke it and rebuild like Hiroshima and Nagasaki.

Just my guess.


----------



## jkloos (Sep 15, 2005)

You need aeration in the lake. That's the easiest route.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

You can call the DNR for guidance but as far as them paying for anything it probably won't happen unless it's a public fishery. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

Who actually owns the pond? Who has the deed to it?


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Good Question Gary. The homes directly on the pond own out to the center line of the pond. The entire south end is for the rest of us, it is deeded to the Spring Lake subdivision. Really two different groups and the folks on the lake do not like us meddling in it. In the past just getting a load of sand for the beach has caused issues of near fist fights, police being called as well as threats of law suits. It has been dicey, now when I order sand I have it delivered at 7 AM dump and go trucks, pretty stupid, but the truth. So we can legally dump stuff in the beach, chemicals and old motor oil, just kidding. We have rights but a argument is soon to follow, I don't care.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Silt and muck are not the same. Tilapia can work on muck. Aeration would be the first step but noise from a compressor and who pays for the power ($100/mo for 5 acre) will be the next obstacles.

Slinger trucks do a better job of placing sand than dump trucks

Easier to move than deal with bad neighbors.


----------

